
An Introduction to LaTeX in 2020 - R3G1R
https://mathvault.ca/latex-guide/
======
selfishgene
The article really should have more extensively reviewed TeXmacs:

[http://texmacs.org/tmweb/home/welcome.en.html](http://texmacs.org/tmweb/home/welcome.en.html)

------
herbps10
Another excellent choice for a LaTex editor is LyX
([https://www.lyx.org/](https://www.lyx.org/)). It's not WYSIWYG, but does
basic math formatting as you go, which is very helpful for complicated
expressions.

